# eat your heart out CK89..my pixs are better..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o man these have been better then the peacock days


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

That really made me laugh.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy sh*t i just pissed my self


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ok, as harsh as I think it is to f*ck around with someone's picture, that is pretty funny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHA!!!!

Holy crap I actually burst out laughing at that! hahahahaha


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Screw rebuilding the carb your big pimpin Fido!

And I took it your girlfriend was actually a girl.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im cute end of story


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL>>>>>









now that seriously is funny as f*ck :nod:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> im cute end of story
> [snapback]907931[/snapback]​


Fix your avatar Mr. Winkie.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh sh*t !!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Screw rebuilding the carb your big pimpin Fido!
> 
> And I took it your girlfriend was actually a girl.
> 
> ...


I was a girl? WTH are you on man?!? Have I changed?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

You guys keep picking on this guy and I'll just have to stick up for the sorry excuse for a Mexican. (or whatever the f*ck ethnic background he comes from







)

Pac


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've actually thought of sticking up for the guy lately. I'm f*cking serious.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude u guys are seriously gay for posting all these threads about filo...i dont care wut u say...just cuz he posts and u dont agree doesnt mean all yall on f*cking p fury flame him...have u ever talked to him out of p fury...i doubt most of u have....so stfu with these threads...sorry but damn this is just strait up gay

go ahead and flame me i just paid my dues


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you and me both K... i'm getting tired of seeing endless threads, and new ones being made daily.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude u guys are seriously gay for posting all these threads about filo...i dont care wut u say...just cuz he posts and u dont agree doesnt mean all yall on f*cking p fury flame him...have u ever talked to him out of p fury...i doubt most of u have....so stfu with these threads...sorry but damn this is jsut strait up gay
> 
> go ahead and flame me i just paid my dues
> [snapback]907958[/snapback]​


have YOU ever talked to him "out of p fury" ?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea i have why else would i have mentioned it ....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and also just saying....maybe he does post alot...but u know he works at that motel 8 till like 3 in the morning..wut else can he do ....not that it matters


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> yea i have why else would i have mentioned it ....
> [snapback]907965[/snapback]​


i have no idea why you mentioned it but I am sure he is a grown man and can defend himself and doesn't need your almighty shield. Besides, all this sh*t is is just harmless jokes, and not undeserved, I might add


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

try until 7am... but he's getting a different job. that one sucked.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dude u guys are seriously gay for posting all these threads about filo...i dont care wut u say...just cuz he posts and u dont agree doesnt mean all yall on f*cking p fury flame him...have u ever talked to him out of p fury...i doubt most of u have....so stfu with these threads...sorry but damn this is just strait up gay
> 
> go ahead and flame me i just paid my dues
> [snapback]907958[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > yea i have why else would i have mentioned it ....
> ...


ummm is he here...if ur calling me out for sticking up for him im calling all u out for saying this sh*t when hes not here to defend himself

so wut if its harmless jokes u guys killed the anti filo sh*t a looooooooooooooooong time ago


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


well either he'll show up to defend himself or he won't or he doesn't even care

who gives a sh*t ?

let people have their fun and stop whining


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


quit your fussing..nobody told you to click on the link..don't like don't view..very simple..

btw-ck89..i await you next photoshop..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


You're calling all of us out... sh*t dude thats alittle cocky to say the least.

I was going to take up for the guy, but people seem to be enjoying themselves. I doubt half the members here really mean what they say about Filo or anyone else.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

that made me laugh out loud, and i never do that when im alone lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how is that cocky ? enjoying themselves by looking at a photo shooped image that seriously isnt funny....and maybe half dont...but half do and thats fucked up either way

im not saying i hate ne of u or ne thing...im just saying this sh*t is getting outta line


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> and also just saying....maybe he does post alot...but u know he works at that motel 8 till like 3 in the morning..wut else can he do ....not that it matters
> [snapback]907971[/snapback]​


Actually I got a new job at Frys, i start monday. Thanks for sticking up for me bro. But its cool, I dont take things that seriously, if it makes people laugh, then its alright. BTW







you all ITS FILO!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fido said:


> . BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wutever...if u like it fine with me


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> You guys keep picking on this guy and I'll just have to stick up for the sorry excuse for a Mexican. (or whatever the f*ck ethnic background he comes from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Dont think hes Mexican, Could Be though, I always though Filipino.

However, he looks like the kickass MexiCAN *Cantinflas*!











KumbiaQueens said:


> you and me both K... i'm getting tired of seeing endless threads, and new ones being made daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT This one IS funny.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Learn to take a joke guys..jeez.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Learn to take a joke guys..jeez.
> [snapback]908038[/snapback]​


Send me a pic, and I'll have it photoshoped on every old slut that I can find and plaster it around the website. It'll be funny! Do it; or can't you take a joke... jeez...

Pac


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

omg, I havent laughed this hard in a looong time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Learn to take a joke guys..jeez.
> ...


Precisely the reason why I only give out my picture to people I trust and dont plaster it on a public forum.

If you post your picture on the forum, your running the risk of it being done. Most who do, can take a joke. With the beating Filo has been getting I dont think it phases him. I think he likes the attention, secretly.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought it was funny 100%


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

somehow i feel like..well..like its my fault its gone this far..and i just want to say well..im sorry


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

LMFAO..NOTTTTTTTTTTT..your a silly waste of sperm to have belived i was appoligizing..FIDO!!!.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

the pack i think its fair to say,youve made it on the list..lol


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

First off, who the f*ck are you NEWBIE4NOW all in caps? What makes YOU better than Filo you f*cking dolt?

Secondly, your sig is retardedly long. Fix it before I complain that it's an eyesore and violates sig rules.

Thirdly, you have triple posted. There IS something called the edit function. While I know that your cranium holds the capacity for something the size of a pin, you must comprehend that triple posting is NOT permitted.

If you didn't understand those words, try this:

BAD BOY! NO!!! BAD!!

Pac


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez


> However, he looks like the kickass MexiCAN *Cantinflas*!


Haha







I remember him, my mom has alot of his movie from when she ran her store. He died a few years back,but he was funny.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> and also just saying....maybe he does post alot...but u know he works at that motel 8 till like 3 in the morning..wut else can he do ....not that it matters
> [snapback]907971[/snapback]​


and it's our fault he has a sh*t job and acts like a retard?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

pacman watch your back,your out of power ups and the ghosts are on ur tail...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> First off, who the f*ck are you NEWBIE4NOW all in caps? What makes YOU better than Filo you f*cking dolt?
> 
> Secondly, your sig is retardedly long. Fix it before I complain that it's an eyesore and violates sig rules.
> 
> ...


Finally someone said it










hyphen said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > and also just saying....maybe he does post alot...but u know he works at that motel 8 till like 3 in the morning..wut else can he do ....not that it matters
> ...


f*ck you, at least its a job. bitch







+ i dont work there anymore.


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

Is FIDO Mexican or Asian?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

thePACK said:


> [snapback]907885[/snapback]​

















flameing all aside this is funny chit


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> Finally someone said it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, a really shitty job. i bet your current job sucks even more donkey. did you get promoted to "supervising janitor"?



RoBinHack said:


> Is FIDO Mexican or Asian?
> [snapback]908258[/snapback]​


does it matter? he's ugly.


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

RoBinHack said:


> Is FIDO Mexican or Asian?
> [snapback]908258[/snapback]​


does it matter? he's ugly.
[snapback]908313[/snapback]​[/quote]

Looks like he's a Filipino. He reminds me of my Barber when I was a kid.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

this whole thread is just too funny


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Finally someone said it
> ...










gotta love hypens reponses.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Gordeez
> 
> 
> > However, he looks like the kickass MexiCAN *Cantinflas*!
> ...


Yea, hes f*cking Hilarious. One of the Greats IMO, if you can Understand him.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > . BTW
> ...



















Go FILO!!!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thePACK said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


It's on biatch.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh man...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

C'mon Raffie, you got nothin on my skills. Your kung fu is good but mine is better.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy geez CK, I have to admit to laughing out loud on that one!

I'm fine with Filo, actually, I just think he should keep out of informational threads.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

LMFAO.i just spit my drink all over the place with fido sitting on the can


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Holy geez CK, I have to admit to laughing out loud on that one!
> 
> I'm fine with Filo, actually, I just think he should keep out of informational threads.
> [snapback]908708[/snapback]​


OMG i know, what the hell am i doing in the informational areas!!! I wish I new everything like YOUUUU i wanna be cool like you! OMG!







.......







rofl j/k


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Holy geez CK, I have to admit to laughing out loud on that one!
> ...


It's knew.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Very funny!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Holy geez CK, I have to admit to laughing out loud on that one!
> ...


You're not typing that while on the can, are you?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice pic haha


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Holy geez CK, I have to admit to laughing out loud on that one!
> ...


FIDO this right here is the point. this is why you get flammed so much and you just admitted it. this is why you piss me off and most of the member here off. you post in the information threads stuff that is not true and misleading to newb's. here is a thouhgt if you dont have personal experience wiht the question dont answer in it. you dont have p's so how can you give personal experiences on them? if we have a quesiton about a red devil or their behavior we will ask you. i know you are being sarcastic but this is the whole point of why people are doing this. stick to the nonp forum, lounge or get some p's and add some input on you own p's.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I never ONCE said I had personal experiences with piranhas. NEVER. SO dont even try to say that i did. Show me a thread where I said from my PERSONAL experience.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That made my Day ..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Filo....when you answer a question asked by newer person it is implied that this is coming from some kind of experience. Why else would you answer a question? If you had a question wouldnt you want it answered by someone with experience or just some assclown that likes to give his opinion on everything?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Filo....when you answer a question asked by newer person it is implied that this is coming from some kind of experience. Why else would you answer a question? If you had a question wouldnt you want it answered by someone with experience or just some assclown that likes to give his opinion on everything?
> [snapback]908834[/snapback]​


So suddenly anyone without experience is an assclown? Or are books actually worth something? hmmm i wonder.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You've posted mis-information. Books have nothing to do with this.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Misinformation + rudeness + ridiculousness = ASSCLOWN

Do you think your excess use of







and







help people take care of their fish? Or did you read that in a book?

Do you think that repeating what others say helps?

This is only for the benefit of people trying to get real information about fish, stop taking it personally.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ im not taking it personally, i want to know what i said wrong so i can get corrected. loosen up jeez.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't have the time to get into it, as I pm'ed you. I'm only part of the large group that feels you need to stop spamming and posting useless information. With improvement I'm sure you can be productive, but it remains to be seen...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^whatever, if i dont see waht bad info i put, i cant correct it.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hahaha those pictures are great!!









I think any of you guys 'sticking up' for Fido as if you are some kind of internet 'bros' is humorous at best. He spends 18 hours a day posting on a PIRANHA website in topics and forums about PIRANHAS when has never owned one before in his life. To top it off, he posts in extreme excess and often says ridiculous stuff just for a reaction or attention.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trust me, there's a long list. And trust me, I have 100000000000000 better things to do. Good luck with improving your posting.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> Misinformation + rudeness + ridiculousness = ASSCLOWN
> [snapback]908952[/snapback]​


I get sick and tired of this...Fido is not an ASSCLOWN...How can you people be so dumb?

Fido is a...

View attachment 50822


...there is a difference. An ASSCLOWN is funny. Sheesh!

Happy belated Valentines Day!









Jeffrey

Filo...for the record you are not a dumb ass. I just found this candy and was dying to use it somewhere.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

lol nice car


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


man...the other photoshops were good, but this one!!....dang, I just pissed myself!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> Filo...for the record you are not a dumb ass. I just found this candy and was dying to use it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i hate when i find a great picture and it takes for ever for the right moment


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pastor Jeff cracks me up.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

omg CK!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

"lmao: You guys are hilarious!


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

No offense to Fido or Filo, but there's a Comedian in the Philippines that really looks like him. This person is a dwarf or a midget and is famous in TV series, his name's "dagul"

See the resemblance?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Filo...for the record you are not a dumb ass. I just found this candy and was dying to use it somewhere.
> ...


No Kidding! Especially when I have to explain to Wendy why I have a picture of a piece of Valentines Day candy with the word Dumb Ass on it. She was NOT happy thinking I was going to be dumb and use it for her.

That cost me an emerald necklace for her!

So Fido, you should be honored!

Jeffrey


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> You guys keep picking on this guy and I'll just have to stick up for the sorry excuse for a Mexican. (or whatever the f*ck ethnic background he comes from
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Watch your racism!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Fido said:


> ^whatever, if i dont see waht bad info i put, i cant correct it.
> [snapback]908966[/snapback]​


1
2
all i did was look at the first three posts in non-p general discussion and found these, to lazy to find more


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > ^whatever, if i dont see waht bad info i put, i cant correct it.
> ...


Wow...in my world we call that an official slap down!

Ahem...now what, Fido?

Jeffrey


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Fido said:


> I never ONCE said I had personal experiences with piranhas. NEVER. SO dont even try to say that i did. Show me a thread where I said from my PERSONAL experience.
> [snapback]908822[/snapback]​





Grosse Gurke said:


> Filo....when you answer a question asked by newer person it is implied that this is coming from some kind of experience. Why else would you answer a question? If you had a question wouldnt you want it answered by someone with experience or just some assclown that likes to give his opinion on everything?
> [snapback]908834[/snapback]​


if you never once had personal experience wiht it why answer it. exactly what gg said. i am not trying to flame you (right now) rather i am trying to be frank wiht you. i really doubt that you ahve read extensivily on the topic of p's someone like frank has read about p's but not you. like i said before stay in the non-p forum and answer people's questions on red devils or go out and get some p's. and yes there are tons of threads where you ahve given people wrong advise. basically check just about any thread in the p section since u feel the need to post in just about every one.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


The first thread, I read it wrong, and I am sorry ok...im not the only one who makes mistakes









The second if you notice, I mentioned that maybe i was wrong saying cudas dont do much. I only said that because every time i go the lfs i watch a cuda for a while cus he looks kinda cool, but he never moves at all. I think he moved once when I tapped the glass, but that was about it. I have also viewed brycon, and in comparison they are about the same size, look kinda alike, but brycon I have seen move around like crazy and are much more active, that is why i recommended over the cuda.

Its not like im over here saying feed goldfish to your piranhas they are good for them, or put sugar in the tank to make your fish hyper. Stop making such a god damn big deal nitpickers. Hell if i wanted to, i could point out mistakes other people make, but i don't.









and to Shoe, i understand what you are saying. Again, I dont go claiming I know everything, but I do try and help out when its a common question like what can I feed piranhas. Or what is a PH that piranhas can tolerate.

and acestro's constant attempts to derail seem to go un noticed for some reason


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Fido said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


i watched a feeders at my lfs eating a dead feeder so that means that all feeders are preditory right. so you can give adivise on a fish that you have never owned and that you have watched in the tank for "long periods of time" at you lfs so that makes you an expert on them. i ate a benihanna last night and watched the guy cook for about an hour does that make me an expert on cooking?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Fido said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


so first you want to see your post so you can "correct them" then when someone shows them to you, you just make excuses and throw out stupid comments to make your previous ones seem not so bad. WTF!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> phreakah said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really sure which forum to post this in, so mods please move it to the proper forum if needed.
> ...


Never said I was an expert.







btw, i have seen members say dont get RBP cus they are always skiddish and they suck. But no one seems to jump on them now do they?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sure they do filo, or fido, or what ever your name is this week. watch... RED BELLY PIRANHAS ARE SKITTISH LITTLE SHITS AND SUCK. now watch, I'll have a shitload of people pissed at me and try to tell me they dont


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> RED BELLY PIRANHAS ARE SKITTISH LITTLE SHITS AND SUCK. now watch, I'll have a shitload of people pissed at me and try to tell me they dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the f*ck up cum gargler


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

Fido said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > phreakah said:
> ...


fine your not an expert but you can give advise and answer questions on the topic???? damn you r like talking to a middle school kid. take some responsiblity for what you say on this site. you were wrong admit it and stop doing it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > shoe997bed263 said:
> ...


I already did admit it like 69 times damn dude...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Never said I was an expert.
> ...


This is a much nicer way of doing things than embedding 15 quotes into one post


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

lmao thought i was the only one who wished fido wasnt born...nice to know i always have a family here to kick it with..


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Fido said:


> I never ONCE said I had personal experiences with piranhas. NEVER. SO dont even try to say that i did. Show me a thread where I said from my PERSONAL experience.
> [snapback]908822[/snapback]​


your right, you have never said from my personal experience. but you imply it all the time. you post on threads were the person who started it has never even seen a piranha before and start saying stuff like "well, what i would do is..." or "this is what you should do" when you really have no idea what the f*ck your talking about, you should either be confined to the lounge or your posts outside the lounge should come with a warning to noobs.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sorry twitch.....no fido u did not admit you were wrong you said maybe i was wrong. dont post in threads you have no idea what you r talking about. u should be banned from the p forums cuz you just dont get it. this is like beating a dead horse.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

oompalumpa61 said:


> why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?
> [snapback]909638[/snapback]​


that is the $76,000 question


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> sure they do filo, or fido, or what ever your name is this week. watch... RED BELLY PIRANHAS ARE SKITTISH LITTLE SHITS AND SUCK. now watch, I'll have a shitload of people pissed at me and try to tell me they dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this Hippie Comment.
My Reds were Very Skittish, But not all of em. Once they hit the
6 inch Mark, they settled down a LittlE.



oompalumpa61 said:


> why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?
> [snapback]909638[/snapback]​


Same reason Ms. Natt (Karen) is here, Cause this is a LOUNGE.
Get it? Lounge? This isnt the Piranha Discussion. This is where ANYBODY
can come and talk sh*t, as most of you Proved.
I dont own any Piranhas, But im on here.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

oompalumpa61 said:


> why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?
> [snapback]909638[/snapback]​


if your asking as in the site as a whole then its simple. the site may be called piranha fury but its also about other stuff aswell, incase ya havnt noticed theirs a general discussion, cichlid, tankbuster section etc. And if im not mistaken filo has a red devil so he has got some experience in fishkeeping


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> oompalumpa61 said:
> 
> 
> > why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?
> ...


And Exos, and Yes, Im Still *ANTI-FILO*


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> oompalumpa61 said:
> 
> 
> > why is he here if he doesn't or never has owned piranhas?
> ...


i understand this but he answers p questions. i would have no problem with him staying in the other forums but he doesn't. in fact i would encourage him to stay in the other forums. and from his comments you would not think he had any experience in fishkeeping.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> sure they do filo, or fido, or what ever your name is this week. watch... RED BELLY PIRANHAS ARE SKITTISH LITTLE SHITS AND SUCK. now watch, I'll have a shitload of people pissed at me and try to tell me they dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^100% agree ^









All the pics are funny as hell


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

man, this is the "make filo my bitch" thread.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

wow in the month that i was gone, you have made alot of friends filo







, im starting to understand all the hostility towards him.

...p.s red bellies do not suck and are only skittish when they are young, ill except any challenges from people that disagree to dipping the tips of your fingers in my pygo tank any time







.


----------

